# Dear Prudence has reached 13000 posts!



## merquiades

*Mesdames et Messieurs, Damas y Caballeros, Ladies and Gentlemen of WR:

Our Dépêche Mod has attained the astronomical height of 13000 posts!  How could she fly so high!!!*

On va fêter ça! 
 Ça s'arrose!  

*Here's to Dear Prudence!  Thanks for your dedication to this forum and for all those insightful well-written messages, always thoughtful and always straight to the point.  We've learned so much from you.*
Chapeau!  *et Merci infiniment!*


----------



## swift

Pues enView attachment 7887buena, querida A. 

Muchas gracias por tu amistad y por tu gentileza y por hacerme reír y por todo lo que aportas.

Un beso,


J.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Dear Dear . Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, donde sea . Bisous .


----------



## romarsan

Dear Prudence, amiga, ¡feliz postiversario! (no busques la palabreja "postiversario" porque no existe, probablemente nació en WR en un momento indeterminado) 

He buscado un lugar tranquilo  para pasear y charlar contigo durante mucho, mucho rato y compartir risas y alegrias y silencios, espero que te guste el lugar. He visto que ya pasó Antie por aquí, así que seguro que nos indicará algún lugar en el que tomar unas cervecitas acompañadas de algo rico.

Un besote, guapa.


----------



## Nanon

Combien ? Heulà... Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait atteindre de tels sommets en Basse-Normandie.
Enfin... p'têt'ben qu'si. Je sais bien qu'on peut trouver de tout en Basse-Normandie...
Gros bisous !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !

Moi aussi, je félicite les 13000 mille messages de notre chère / cher (?) amie / ami (?) DearPrudence   et J'espère que l'on fêtera ses 130000 posts sur le même forum 

Je t'offre ce bouquet de roses en te souhaitant une vie rose à jamais ! 

Salutations !
Iman


----------



## Vanda

Oh, estou perdendo a festa da Querida Prudence?! More 13.000, Prudentinha! We commemorate it with you!


----------



## DearPrudence

Thank you all for your very kind words, they are much appreciated!

@ merquiades: thanks for opening this unexpected thread. And I'm still waiting for that party of yours 
@ swift: gracias por tus amables palabras, especialmente porque sé que no te hago reír todo el tiempo 
@ mi hormiguita favorita: siempre un placer coincidir contigo de verdad, gracias por tu amabilidad y paciencia.
@ Roro: mi cielo! Gracias por toda tu ayuda y amabilidad.
@ Nanon: ah, je peux enfin parler en français !  Merci pour toutes ces images de Basse-Normandie. En tous cas, plus que p'têt'bien qu'si qu'ça fait plaisir que des gens pensent à vous.
@ Iman : notre francophile préféré. Merci pour le bouquet, en espérant que la vie rose suive aussi.
@ Vanda: Obrigado pela sua nota agradável, Vanda. Infelizmente, eu não falam um Português: ( (I hope google translate didn't write something obscene )


----------



## Vanda

Isn't she polyglot or not?  Madame, tu peux parler français avec nous. Et, non, il n'y a pas de chose obscène dans la traduction. Some mistakes in the conjugation but nothing to die for!


----------



## DearPrudence

Vanda said:


> Some mistakes in the conjugation but nothing to die for!


Alors il faut féliciter Google Translate, pas moi


----------



## Trisia

Oh wow, I'm 118 posts late! 

Many congrats, Odie! You're certainly the smartest cute yellow little being I know  Well done, big hug and keep up the good work.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rhooo ! Et moi donc ! (late) 
Je croyais avoir le temps mais le temps file la laine... file le jour...
Polyglotte DP, je suis sûre que, vu ton avatar, tu sais même parler aux chiens. 

Bisettes.


----------



## DearPrudence

Trisia said:


> Many congrats, Odie! You're certainly the smartest cute yellow little being I know  Well done, big hug and keep up the good work.


Merci pour les félicitations et pour la photo de profil d'ailleurs 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> je suis sûre que, vu ton avatar, tu sais même parler aux chiens.
> 
> Bisettes.


Ouaf, grrrr, ouaaaf ouaf ouaf !
Merci, Karine 

Léchouille, alors, pour changer


----------



## Lacuzon

Bigre, vous répondîtes donc pléthore de fois !


----------



## Outsider

J'ajoute aussi mes félicitations, chère Prudence.


----------



## Michelvar

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Outsider said:


> J'ajoute aussi mes félicitations, chère Prudence.


Merci, Outsider. Cela me touche d'autant plus que tu as 2X plus de posts que moi. Par contre, je me faisais la réflexion que je ne te voyais plus tellement sur le forum Français-Anglais.


Michelvar said:


> Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


Wooooohoooof!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Félicitations !


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks, New Frencher


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi DP !
I know, I should have chimed in earlier  but please accept my belated congratulations anyway!!!
Well done, great achievement !
Have a nice day


----------



## Missrapunzel

Oh là là, mais je ne viens décidément pas assez souvent traîner de ce côté... 

*Bravo, bravo, continue *et surtout, continue à traquer tout ce qui est surprenant!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Holymaloney said:


> Hi DP !
> I know, I should have chimed in earlier  but please accept my belated congratulations anyway!!!
> Well done, great achievement !
> Have a nice day


Ciao, Holymaloney. Non vado spesso al forum Italian-English, but I remember bumping into you a couple of times, always a pleasure 
Thanks for the encouragement! (& no, it's never too late to say nice things )



Missrapunzel said:


> *Bravo, bravo, continue *et surtout, continue à traquer tout ce qui est surprenant!!!


Merci, la Miss. Il semble y avoir ici des sources intarissables d'amusement


----------



## Missrapunzel

DearPrudence said:


> Merci, la Miss. Il semble y avoir ici des sources intarissables d'amusement


Intarissables, oui !!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Lacuzon said:


> Bigre, vous répondîtes donc pléthore de fois !


Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, mes plus plates excuses car je me rends compte seulement maintenant que vous vous joignîtes à cette fête   Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

DearPrudence said:


> Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, mes plus plates excuses car je me rends compte seulement maintenant que vous vous joignîtes à cette fête   Merci !


Ha Ha, était-il si étonnant que je le fisse ?


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ose espérer que nulle pression ne fut exercée sur vous pour que vous le fissiez en tout cas !


----------

